# Unlock Uber Phone



## mattvuberx

I discovered today that your Uber device doesn't have to remain locked down in order to function. In fact, you can perform a hard factory reset on the device, then after setting up your Apple account, etc you can simply use the BYOD link from Uber to reinstall the Uber driver app. Works like a charm with no interruption. You still pay the ten dollar fee, but you no longer have a neutered device.


----------



## LAuberX

How? Settings-general-reset-erase all content and settings?

what functions do we gain?


----------



## mattvuberx

You gain all available functions that a standard iphone has. You still can't make calls without a cellular plan, but everything else (Google maps, ability to install apps, etc) works. Yes, erase all settings and data. Start at square one.


----------



## painfreepc

Are you saying the phone will still have data service for the uber driver app.


----------



## mattvuberx

At current, it is still pulling ATT cellular data as it was prior to the reset. I have a separate WI-FI plan which I can use as a backup, but right now I don't need to. Everything is functioning exactly as before, without the Uber limitations on the device. (Reminder: don't update to iOS 8.)


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> You gain all available functions that a standard iphone has. You still can't make calls without a cellular plan, but everything else (Google maps, ability to install apps, etc) works. Yes, erase all settings and data. Start at square one.


 i sent you a private message.


----------



## LAuberX

Settings-general-reset-erase all content and settings, worked like a champ, mine is on Verizon 3G (Black A1387)

Uber driver app installed and updated, working great.

no phone / no hotspot still, safari will search, itunes works, app store works
Google maps / Waze / Uber rider apps installed.. All good


----------



## mattvuberx

Glad I could help. Spread the word. This is a big improvement, especially with the ease of using Google Maps. It might be possible to install Google Voice and use the device for calls, too.


----------



## painfreepc

what if by doing this, you have removed something that reports back to uber.


----------



## LAuberX

painfreepc said:


> Are you saying the phone will still have data service for the uber driver app.


Yep, works great.


----------



## mattvuberx

painfreepc said:


> what if by doing this, you have removed something that reports back to uber.


I've run several fares like this with no issues. If the app can work on a BYOD phone, I'm not concerned with reporting issues on a factory reset Uber device. Should not factor in.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Can you confirm if Bluetooth works?


----------



## mattvuberx

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Can you confirm if Bluetooth works?


Indeed Bluetooth does work.


----------



## SunSmith

I use an Android as my primary phone and know next to nothing about an iPhone. Followed your instructions, reset the Uber provided phone and then downloaded the Uber driver app, along with Waze and Google Maps. Uber driver app started up like always, I'll be driving Friday - that will be the real test.

Messaging didn't work (was on my wi-fi network). And as expected, didn't work as a phone.


----------



## SunSmith

Using Google Voice while attached to home wi-fi I was able to text, but no phone calls.

Also texted using Google Voice with wi-fi off. Still no phone calls.


----------



## painfreepc

Google Voice needs a number to forward it's calls to, you can use a free service like "TextMe" or a great pay service like "Line2"

i have a personal iphone4 with no cell or data service, i use wi-fi only, i have a mi-fi device as my hotspot,
Google Voice receives the sms text messages and Line2 receives the calls from google voice.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Actually, if you use Google Hangouts, you can place and receive calls via your Google Voice number.

I know nothing about iPhones, but this came to PC and Android lately, and I'm told has been in place for awhile with iOS.


----------



## Seinfeld

How is it so permanently connected to Ubers data plan? Id like to totally knock mine off Uber as I use my personal phone now for the app - I hate the $10 fee. Is it possible to make it into a regular old iphone? Replace sim card maybe?

Anyways this is great info for those who use the Uber phone and want more access with it, thanks for the thread.


----------



## mattvuberx

The only way to ditch the $10 fee is to physically return the phone.


----------



## painfreepc

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Actually, if you use Google Hangouts, you can place and receive calls via your Google Voice number.
> 
> I know nothing about iPhones, but this came to PC and Android lately, and I'm told has been in place for awhile with iOS.


i don't think this works on the ipone 4. it works on my laptop but not my iphone 4.


----------



## Courageous

mattvuberx said:


> I discovered today that your Uber device doesn't have to remain locked down in order to function. In fact, you can perform a hard factory reset on the device, then after setting up your Apple account, etc you can simply use the BYOD link from Uber to reinstall the Uber driver app. Works like a charm with no interruption. You still pay the ten dollar fee, but you no longer have a neutered device.


I have no smartphone. I'm dying to be able to have the RIDER app so I can see how many uber cars are around. Would unlocking the device in this way allow me to download the RIDER app?

**I think my Uber phone already updated to iOS 8. If I do reset, will be back to previous version?


----------



## mattvuberx

Courageous said:


> I have no smartphone. I'm dying to be able to have the RIDER app so I can see how many uber cars are around. Would unlocking the device in this way allow me to download the RIDER app?


I have the Uber Rider app installed on my Uber phone now. The answer is yes.


----------



## Piotrowski

Where is the BYOD link?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I was *so* close to pulling the trigger on trying this this morning, trying to think of every possible unintended consequence. My stopping point? I have to return this phone eventually, either when I go BYOD Android, of when it becomes too obsolete to run a future version of the driver app. What then? Might be kind of hard to explain to Uber why my phone is missing the MDM software, etc.

I understand why the phones are locked down, but I hate it and using the device as is makes it very inconvenient. But seeing as I have to pay $10/month to use it, and make all my calls/texts through VoIP/Hangouts/Google Voice, etc., I kinda want to be like ZOMG MY OWN IPHONE and reset it/use as my personal device.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

painfreepc said:


> i don't think this works on the ipone 4. it works on my laptop but not my iphone 4.


 https://support.google.com/voice/answer/3437917?hl=en

With Android, you also have to download the inexplicably redundant Hangouts Dialer app.


----------



## Courageous

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I was *so* close to pulling the trigger on trying this this morning, trying to think of every possible unintended consequence. My stopping point? I have to return this phone eventually, either when I go BYOD Android, of when it becomes too obsolete to run a future version of the driver app. What then? Might be kind of hard to explain to Uber why my phone is missing the MDM software, etc.
> 
> I understand why the phones are locked down, but I hate it and using the device as is makes it very inconvenient. But seeing as I have to pay $10/month to use it, and make all my calls/texts through VoIP/Hangouts/Google Voice, etc., I kinda want to be like ZOMG MY OWN IPHONE and reset it/use as my personal device.


What is that mdm thing?


----------



## LAuberX

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I was *so* close to pulling the trigger on trying this this morning, trying to think of every possible unintended consequence. My stopping point? I have to return this phone eventually, either when I go BYOD Android, of when it becomes too obsolete to run a future version of the driver app. What then? Might be kind of hard to explain to Uber why my phone is missing the MDM software, etc.


I'm not worried. I think they will be happy to get a working phone back with an unbroken screen.

Dozens a week are exchanged just here in L.A., all they ask is the screen not be broken.


----------



## painfreepc

Sean O'Gorman said:


> https://support.google.com/voice/answer/3437917?hl=en
> 
> With Android, you also have to download the inexplicably redundant Hangouts Dialer app.


 *thank you,* *thank you, **did i say thank you,*
got google voice receiving calls on my personal iphone 4 running wi-fi only, no cell or data service, thanks.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Courageous said:


> What is that mdm thing?


Mobile Device Management software. What they do with it or what they even can do with it, I have no clue.


----------



## mattvuberx

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I was *so* close to pulling the trigger on trying this this morning, trying to think of every possible unintended consequence. My stopping point? I have to return this phone eventually, either when I go BYOD Android, of when it becomes too obsolete to run a future version of the driver app. What then? Might be kind of hard to explain to Uber why my phone is missing the MDM software, etc.
> 
> I understand why the phones are locked down, but I hate it and using the device as is makes it very inconvenient. But seeing as I have to pay $10/month to use it, and make all my calls/texts through VoIP/Hangouts/Google Voice, etc., I kinda want to be like ZOMG MY OWN IPHONE and reset it/use as my personal device.


When you ultimately return the phone, simply perform another factory reset. Uber can simply reflash it for the next user. It won't be something you need an explanation for.


----------



## us1415

I did this and my current invoice doesnt update anymore. Is there a connection?


----------



## mattvuberx

Not sure if related, but I have the same issue. I've emailed Uber about it, and they replied it was a known issue and should not be a problem. If you visit https://partners.uber.com/#!/invoices you can confirm that the trips/fares are still flowing through to your daily partner invoice. I suspect it's either a current glitch, or something else that won't affect actual payment.


----------



## mattvuberx

us1415 said:


> I did this and my current invoice doesnt update anymore. Is there a connection?


*Matt J.* (Uber)

Oct 03 08:51

Hi Matthew,

My apologies! Our engineers are aware of the issue with the invoices not updating and are currently working on a fix. It could take a bit, but it should not interfere with your statement coming accurately on Monday.

We apologize for the inconvenience!

Let us know if you need anything else!

Best,

Matthew
Driver Support
Partner Support Site


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Ok was worth a little time. Got it all set as instructed here, and I have another uber phone I will not touch so I was pretty safe. It's nice to have options.


----------



## mattvuberx

Baron VonStudley said:


> Ok was worth a little time. Got it all set as instructed here, and I have another uber phone I will not touch so I was pretty safe. It's nice to have options.


Did they mess up and send you two phones as well? That's what they did to me when I started, and they have only charged me for a single device monthly. That's how I decided to give this reset a shot. Glad I did.


----------



## us1415

I only have one phone and decided it was worth a try and I can always take it back to uber if I have issues since I am paying $10 for it weekly.

Thanks @mattvuberx


----------



## mattvuberx

us1415 said:


> I only have one phone and decided it was worth a try and I can always take it back to uber if I have issues since I am paying $10 for it weekly.
> 
> Thanks @mattvuberx


I don't think you'll be disappointed. I find the greatest impact on my drives is the ability to use Google Maps navigation.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

So when you reset the phone initially, does it look like a fresh iPhone or a fresh Uberdriver iPhone?


----------



## mattvuberx

Sean O'Gorman said:


> So when you reset the phone initially, does it look like a fresh iPhone or a fresh Uberdriver iPhone?


Like a fresh iPhone. No hint of Uber at all.


----------



## mattvuberx

Piotrowski said:


> Where is the BYOD link?


https://partners.uber.com/driver-app

Alternatively, http://t.uber.com/byodFL


----------



## simcity

The Factory reset is not working for me on Uber phone. It asks for password


----------



## mattvuberx

simcity said:


> The Factory reset is not working for me on Uber phone. It asks for password


Then you're doing it wrong.

http://www.hard-reset.com/apple-iphone-4s-hard-reset.html

Try this if it doesn't work... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I went into the local office from an email invite with date and range of time and they gave me a phone on the spot after verifying I had driven at least 5 times in May for Lyft and then I got one randomly showed up in the mail. No $10 fee here if thT kicks in one goes back


----------



## mattvuberx

Baron VonStudley said:


> I went into the local office from an email invite with date and range of time and they gave me a phone on the spot after verifying I had driven at least 5 times in May for Lyft and then I got one randomly showed up in the mail. No $10 fee here if thT kicks in one goes back


Expect it to kick in. It took them about 3 weeks to begin hitting my account with the $10 fee. I'm running this trial for about a week. If no bugs pop up in the factory reset phone, I intend to return one of the devices and have them stop charging the $10 fee.


----------



## anexfanatic

How do you get to the BYOD link? I'm about to do the factory reset.


----------



## mattvuberx

anexfanatic said:


> How do you get to the BYOD link? I'm about to do the factory reset.


Posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## anexfanatic

Ah, I missed it. Sorry for the bother. Thanks again.


----------



## LAuberX

mattvuberx said:


> Indeed Bluetooth does work.


I can't seem to figure out how to get the Bluetooth to play music through my cars speakers. I can link the iphone to my car, I can see the song information on my Camry's radio. functions stop / play & advance works, but the music plays only out of the speakers in the iphone....


----------



## mattvuberx

iPhone 4s has a known issue with connecting to Bluetooth audio for music, etc. Google it.


----------



## LAuberX

mattvuberx said:


> iPhone 4s has a known issue with connecting to Bluetooth audio for music, etc. Google it.


I just did, something about the Toyota not having A2DP to push music to the speakers... my android works fine... IOS / Toyota fail.


----------



## uberdriver

LAuberX said:


> I just did, something about the Toyota not having A2DP to push music to the speakers... my android works fine... IOS / Toyota fail.


Android vs Ios. It is like Uber vs Lyft, pick your flavor....


----------



## Piotrowski

simcity said:


> The Factory reset is not working for me on Uber phone. It asks for password


Same with me, There is a workaround for that using itunes, but at this point I'm not going to bother with it being the android app should be coming soon.


----------



## UberXNinja

I did the reset on the Uber phone and it's now telling me to install the driver app it has to be an iPhone 4s or newer. I guess I have the iPhone 4. Am I screwed? Any way around this?


----------



## Piotrowski

UberXNinja said:


> I did the reset on the Uber phone and it's now telling me to install the driver app it has to be an iPhone 4s or newer. I guess I have the iPhone 4. Am I screwed? Any way around this?


Try the houston link further back in the thread. I was just able to install that on my ipad mini


----------



## UberXNinja

Piotrowski said:


> Try the houston link further back in the thread. I was just able to install that on my ipad mini


I've tried several links and they all lead me back to that page that says I need an iPhone 4s or newer. So consider this before you reset.

I have the driver app installed on an old iPhone 5 that has no cell service. I will try tethering from my Android and will report if that works.

The Android app is being Beta tested in several markets as of today. Hoping someone leaks a link so we can play with that as well.

UPDATE: I installed the Chrome browser and it finally loaded the driver app. Weird that it didn't work with Safari, but I'm back in business with the reset iPhone 4!


----------



## Niceman21

Thanks for your great answer Matt!


----------



## anexfanatic

Guys, watch your data usage with the newly reset phones. My phone was deactivated temporarily for data.

They sent me a text saying: This Uber device has been flagged for excess data usage and will be deactivated when it reaches a specific threshold. Please take your Uber device to your nearest driver operations center for reactivation if this occurs.


----------



## Randy Shear

painfreepc said:


> what if by doing this, you have removed something that reports back to uber.


I can confirm that I did this to my device in April I have had no negative Effects from doing so. I did have google voice up and running with no issue


----------



## Randy Shear

my iPhone was originally from the Oklahoma market I left at the beginning of May and it currently still has data with no issue the only way I've ever use it as a phone was through Google Voiceand I never have received any message regarding a data threshold but I may have just not used mine enough to ever get to that limit


----------



## Randy Shear

This was just an experiment I decided to try back in April I love hacking into devices but in this case there was really no hacking necessary just a simple factory reset using iTunes and I had a working device. also switching SIM cards will not work I tried this already and no matter what SIM card you install it says that the card is not registered to the device I believe they have these SIM locked some How


----------



## UberXNinja

My reset Uber-issued iPhone 4 with AT&T 3G is having problems running Google Maps navigation with Lyft (actually, it doesn't run at all). Anybody else having that issue?

I now have Uber & Lyft on my Android device as well, and they run great independently, but with both apps on at the same time switching one off when I get pinged from the other seems to be a lengthy process, and definitely not safe when driving.


----------



## mattvuberx

anexfanatic said:


> Guys, watch your data usage with the newly reset phones. My phone was deactivated temporarily for data.
> 
> They sent me a text saying: This Uber device has been flagged for excess data usage and will be deactivated when it reaches a specific threshold. Please take your Uber device to your nearest driver operations center for reactivation if this occurs.


This is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## anexfanatic

mattvuberx said:


> This is good to know. Thanks.


Not a problem. I guessed I watched one too many videos in two days... lol. I did get an e-mail response back from support that looks like this:

*Beth at Uber* (Uber)

Oct 09 21:40

Hi Sally,

Sorry for the trouble! I'm happy to help with this.

Can you try switching the WiFi on your phone OFF? We've seen some wireless networks interfere with the app's connection to our servers. Switching that off will probably take care of the connection problem.

If you continue to run into trouble after this step, please perform a hard reset on your phone. Just hold down the power button and home button for 15 seconds until the apple logo appears. Once the logo appears, it may take up to 60 seconds for the phone to restart. This should hopefully resolve your issue.

If not, go to Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings. Let us know if none of these solutions work for you, and we'd be happy to take a closer look.

Beth
** Uber Support **

Annnnnnd, none of those "support" techniques worked. They just "re-located" the Charlotte office to an unknown location. I wonder where I would have to go to get this problem fixed.


----------



## Guest

I run an unlocked Uber phone..have Uber send a link for the driver app so you can reinstall it once the phone has been wiped and reset to factory through the settings menu or better yet ask someone who has the link to let you have it. You can download apps and use it like a regular iPhone minus being able to make calls, but you can make calls through whatsApp so its not a big deal. For the low pay Uber gives us we should be able to unlock the phone. I can post the link for the Raleigh-Durham App download area if you want it. Not sure if its still a good link though as Uber frequently changes the link to prevent people from passing it around.


----------



## mattvuberx

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Not sure if its still a good link though as Uber frequently changes the link to prevent people from passing it around.


No, they don't.


----------



## sunni

Every time I try to reset my phone it ask for a code which I don't know what it is can u help me with that


----------



## [email protected]

I just want to thanks the OP for the heads up unlocking the uber phone. Been an android guy I wasn't very familiar with the reset process but using iTunes in recovery did it. I'm not a iPhone fanboy but doing this is making the whole experience more fun. I followed the instructions on post #42 and it's working great. Thanks again.


----------



## Silens

sunni said:


> Every time I try to reset my phone it ask for a code which I don't know what it is can u help me with that


I just got my Uber phone and I am running into the same thing, I try to hit reset and it asks for a four digit PIN. Truth be told, i dont really need to unlock the thing, but it would be nice. 
Any suggestions?

Silens


----------



## Melissa Bailey

My Iphone is restricting me from reseting. It will ask for a passcode that I did not register. What should I do? If I cant reset the phone, How can I get Google voice?


----------



## Roberto

Mine's unlocked. Anyone successfully got it carrier unlocked and switched to t-mobile?


----------



## ccphilly1984

Roberto said:


> Mine's unlocked. Anyone successfully got it carrier unlocked and switched to t-mobile?


That is level 3 cracking information. Need to run jailbreak to do that.

Let me get you to level 2. At 20 bucks a year you get a device to make phone calls anywhere called magicjack... they have a free app... lets you make calls on wifi or 3g from that number.

Also some cable companies voice service has app. I have comcast and i use an xfinity voice app and that goes over data. Works great when i use my old android phone as a wifi phone.

Good to know, but id rather just buy an old iphone 4 and tether to my android (using workarounds so sprint doesn't charge me for tethering) so i can use driver and rider app simultaneously without flipping.

Totally jealous they sent you two phones and charge you for one... lucky bastards.


----------



## Sleven

When unlocking your uber phone will it still use tht data plan uber has setup for it or do you need your own apple data plan


----------



## sally

So, I signed up with UBER (about 6 or 7 months ago) and then never did anything more. They ended up sending me two iPhones, pretty sure that was by accident. I was never charged for these and am wondering what happens if I never return them? I'ver not received any sort of communication from them requesting the phones.... What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## BuddyGoodness

Mine requires a passcode as well. Erase all content and settings isnt even an option on my phone. Lame.


----------



## Mean_Judge

Why jailbreak ? If you think you will be able to watch fresh episode of Brazers while waiting for pax you are wrong. Each device has a limit to 2 gb per month, once you over Uber Off.


----------



## Seaghost

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Mobile Device Management software. What they do with it or what they even can do with it, I have no clue.


MDM is an administrative control app that allows them to lock down certain functionality on IOS devices. If someone ever figured out the pword for the software you could just go in there and restore complete functionality to the phone without the reset. I know it's probably the same password on all devices but as far as I know no one has cracked it....yet.


----------



## sberg18

What if you did update your phone...


----------



## rw1983

I was successful in factory resetting my uber iPhone 4S. Put it in recovery mode first and do the factory reset on your computer and you'll have no problem.


----------



## vishwajeet mandal

mattvuberx said:


> I discovered today that your Uber device doesn't have to remain locked down in order to function. In fact, you can perform a hard factory reset on the device, then after setting up your Apple account, etc you can simply use the BYOD link from Uber to reinstall the Uber driver app. Works like a charm with no interruption. You still pay the ten dollar fee, but you no longer have a neutered device.


BUT HOW TO GET BACK TO THAT LOCKED PHONE WHEN THEY GAVED TO US?
DO YOU HAVE ANY ANSWER PLS REPLY TO ME..AND PLS SAY ABOUT HOW TO LOCKED AGAIN FOR SAME...THANKYOU


----------



## rw1983

I just returned mine unlocked- they never said anything to me.


----------

